# Invalid ActiveX/COM entries



## gablicht (Apr 1, 2008)

Result of Norton WinDoctor run:

Invalid ActiveX/COM entries.
The ActiveX sections of your Windows Registry contain one or more invalid entries.
This can cause documents to open improperly, applications not to run, or your
computer to crash.

Details: 

Missing or invalid key: "CLSID\{1171A62F-05D2-11D1-83FC-00A0C9089C5A}\InprocServer32," refers to a missing file, "C:\WINDOWS\system32\Macromed\Flash\Flash9b.ocx."

*****************************************************************

Norton can't fix this problem - nor can I. Two other registry cleaners report no problems but Norton persistently comes up with this one. Anyone out there offer any help please? At least one application has not functioned for 2 weeks and I'm wondering if this is the problem.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Don't do it. Of all registry cleaners, Windoctor is among the worst. Never use registry cleaners of any kind since all they do is remove entries that they themselves have defined as "errors" and that are not really errors at all. Over 90% of the "fixes" that Windoctor proposes are incorrect. Never use it if you like your system.

If you have a specific problem, we can help with it. The only tool you should use on the registry is regedit when you know what you are doing.


----------



## gablicht (Apr 1, 2008)

What chance of a fix for this?


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

There is nothing wrong. Ignore anything that Windoctor tells you.


----------

